# Points for Positive ACS Skills Assessment



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks 

I have received positive outcome from ACS RPL Assessment, but they deducted all my experience and did not recognized, my experience is eligible after Oct 2016, so I will not get points for that.

There assessment outcome as below:

_"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after October 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/02 - 07/04 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 08/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 6mths)

Position: SENIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 07/13 - 10/16 (3yrs 3mths)

Position: SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: SAUDI ARABIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake"_

I have done Bachelor of Science from Al-Khair University, AJK, Pakistan, from 2009-20013, ACS didn't recognized it.

Now, My agent says that, I am still eligible to get 60 points without going to VETASSESS Point Test Advise, his calculation is as below

30 Points for Age
10 points for IELTS 7.0
10 points 489 State Sponsorship
10 points for ACS RPL Positive/Qualification 
*Total 60*

I have only doubt that my agent says that, I can get 10 points for education because I have positive skills assessment from ACS without going for Point Test Advise.

So what is your opinion guys? You reply will be highly appreciated 

Regards


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

when you say they have not considered your bachelors then on what basis you are claiming 10 points?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Is your degree affiliated with HEC? If the answer is yes, then yes you can get it assessed from Vetassess. If its 4 years, they'll give you 15 points for it. 

The reasons, ACS didn't give you any experience points, because they didn't recognize your bachelor degree. And if you don't have a bachelor degree, they deduct 8 years with RPL. If you have a bachelor degree (either ICT or Non-ICT, then they deduct 6 years with RPL.

And its my advice to you, refrain from any agents, they'll misguide you to make money, this forum will guide you everything.


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

I guess an another way to increase your total points is getting an 8 band in IELTS. Scoring an all 8 would fetch you total 20 points. However I am not sure if your qualification is not recognized then your case is suitable for PR or not, so no comments on that.



dev268 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I have received positive outcome from ACS RPL Assessment, but they deducted all my experience and did not recognized, my experience is eligible after Oct 2016, so I will not get points for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

dev268 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I have received positive outcome from ACS RPL Assessment, but they deducted all my experience and did not recognized, my experience is eligible after Oct 2016, so I will not get points for that.
> 
> ...


If you are able to pay for a migration agent, why not spend some just a bit more for the Point Test Advise?


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> when you say they have not considered your bachelors then on what basis you are claiming 10 points?
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I am told by my agent, If there is positive assessment, I can get claim minimum 10 points for education, and this is my question


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

dave85 said:


> If you are able to pay for a migration agent, why not spend some just a bit more for the Point Test Advise?


My agent says, even VETASSESS will not recogonise it, if ACS didn't


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

jkss said:


> I guess an another way to increase your total points is getting an 8 band in IELTS. Scoring an all 8 would fetch you total 20 points. However I am not sure if your qualification is not recognized then your case is suitable for PR or not, so no comments on that.


Thanks for advise, I must consider it


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Is your degree affiliated with HEC? If the answer is yes, then yes you can get it assessed from Vetassess. If its 4 years, they'll give you 15 points for it.
> 
> The reasons, ACS didn't give you any experience points, because they didn't recognize your bachelor degree. And if you don't have a bachelor degree, they deduct 8 years with RPL. If you have a bachelor degree (either ICT or Non-ICT, then they deduct 6 years with RPL.
> 
> And its my advice to you, refrain from any agents, they'll misguide you to make money, this forum will guide you everything.


Yes its attested by HEC, but its required to send sealed copy of verified degree by university or HEC, if I need to VETASSESS assessment


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ignore this post.... Mod please remove


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

dev268 said:


> Yes its attested by HEC, but its required to send sealed copy of verified degree by university or HEC, if I need to VETASSESS assessment


What I see is, your agent is misguiding you, and you'll probably end up losing the money, because you are calculating your points wrong.

If your degree is HEC affiliated and its a 4 years ICT degree, you must file a review with ACS. All HEC affiliated degrees are acceptable to them. If not then Vetassess will give you 15 points for that. 

Got to HEC office, they'll print out your credentials, put their stamp on the copy to verify it and put it in a sealed envelope. You'll then mail that envelope to Vetassess. Or you can do it online.

It is a very simple procedure; you don't need to involve an agent to it. 

Also, as someone suggested above, try getting more score for your English. If you can clear PTE-A with 79+ in each module, you can claim 20 points for it, and it's easier than IELTS.

When I started my case, i was on the same boat, my agent asked for $3000 just for filling forms and he was basically giving me wrong info about my points calculation. This board is very friendly and will answer to all your questions.

Good luck.


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm not sure if this is a repeated one, however, I've been struggling to find something more relevant to my situation and requirement. 

I'm an Electrical Engg with 9+ years of experience in IT for a product based company. I submitted my application to ACS and have been asked to submit RPL ACS project report. 

Since I've worked all my life with this one PRODUCT based company, there are really NO big (term) projects I've ever worked on. So I'm trying to look around for example/sample project reports submitted by others under the software engineer category 261313 that I could refer to and use as a starting point/guide. I understand and do realize that I'm not supposed to use anyone elses report - and I'm only going to use it for reference help. 

I'd be grateful if anyone one of you who has submitted the report recently and received a positive assessment can help me with providing the document after removing any sensitive/specific information as necessary. Please private message me if you are comfortable sharing with me and not publicly. 

Sincerely, 
EagerToMove.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Im in great doubt please help me.

Just done assessment for vetasses got positive feedback from them.

Actually im graphic designer working for more than 10.5 months, i worked so for 3 companies. 

in my second company, i have worked as Computer System and network engineer and graphic designer , since its a startup company i took part both roles. 

after that, i got another job into graphic designer field just started back 1 yr in 3rd company, So just planned to migrate to australia, i did assessment for graphic designer got 6.6 years for graphic designer field.

Now i have plan to do assessment for Computer system and network engineer which i worked in 2nd company for 5 years . so my doubt is can a individual can do assessment for two job code.

please suggest me. 

Thanks.


----------



## TAifii (Jan 16, 2018)

dev268 said:


> Yes its attested by HEC, but its required to send sealed copy of verified degree by university or HEC, if I need to VETASSESS assessment


any luck with Vetassess, i am going through same situation


----------



## TAifii (Jan 16, 2018)

dev268 said:


> Yes its attested by HEC, but its required to send sealed copy of verified degree by university or HEC, if I need to VETASSESS assessment


Hi, did you manage to proceed with attestation and secured your qualification score..?


----------

